# Sickening! Guide dog attacked



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I seriously cannot believe the irresponsibility of some people!

BBC News - Guide dog attack footage issued

A terrier-type dog attacks a guide dog. The footage is just horrendous and to think the guy didn't even make sure the blind woman was okay!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Did he actually think beating the :censor: out of the dog was going to work? Or was this just normal behaviour for the dogs owner? Does anybody know what happened to the blind woman? and the guide dog?

ETA: just loaded the rest of the article! All boils down to idiots with dogs as per usual.


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if the woman was okay? Was the dog okay too I know it needed emergency vet treatment but is it okay now?

That is horrible. I can't believe the man just left without checking and that poor guide dog. 
Its scum like that that makes me sick, gives me violent thoughts and makes me wonder what sort of society we live in.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I do hope someone comes forward who knows him as the images are very clear. Its absolutely disgusting:censor:
I think he knew what would happen as when he puts the can(?) down the dog drops then when he goes towards it the dog bolted and jumped on the lab and he appears to be laughing:devil:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> I do hope someone comes forward who knows him as the images are very clear. Its absolutely disgusting:censor:
> I think he knew what would happen as when he puts the can(?) down the dog drops then when he goes towards it the dog bolted and jumped on the lab and he appears to be laughing:devil:


Probably more concerned about losing a drop of his beer than anything else...:devil: Why even let a dog like that off the lead though? It is senseless!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

That footage has just had me in tears, that poor dog & woman. Does anybody know what's happened since? It said the dog needed veterinary treatment but didn't say the outcome. I know first hand that dog bites can often break down due to the bacteria in the dogs mouth and they can need subsequent operations.

I hope that bastard is caught and prosecuted... the thing is the dog was off the lead but as soon as the owner clocked another dog in the underpass he lept towards the dog straight away, so it's not like he thought his dog was going to go over and be friendly so why the hell was it off leash/unmuzzled? 

I hope the woman and poor dog are okay


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I do hope someone comes forward who knows him as the images are very clear. Its absolutely disgusting:censor:
> *I think he knew what would happen as when he puts the can(?) down* the dog drops then when he goes towards it the dog bolted and jumped on the lab and he appears to be laughing:devil:


not defending him, but there was 2 minutes edited out between him putting it down and the dog bolting :whistling2: 
all i see is a stupid owner with a dog off his lead and a terrible accident, nothing premeditated here imo


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

zon3k said:


> not defending him, but there was 2 minutes edited out between him putting it down and the dog bolting :whistling2:
> all i see is a stupid owner with a dog off his lead and a terrible accident, nothing premeditated here imo


But he lunges to grab the dog just as the dog is bolting. :whistling2:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

zon3k said:


> not defending him, but there was 2 minutes edited out between him putting it down and the dog bolting :whistling2:
> all i see is a stupid owner with a dog off his lead and a terrible accident, nothing premeditated here imo


It was no accident. The owner was irresponsible and was asking for something to happen by not having his dog under proper control. Whether deliberate or not, his actions resulted in the attack that could have been avoided if he had half an ouce of sense.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> But he lunges to grab the dog just as the dog is bolting. :whistling2:


Yep which was my point. I've never seen people react like that in the park when I've had my dog out unless their dogs were dog/people aggressive. Like the bitch who let her two dogs savage mine. And felt no remorse and told my other half 'next time get a dog that defends itself'. Ah so my bad for rearing a well socialised dog, my sincere apologies. People like her and the guy in this video make me sick.

Pre-meditated or not why the hell did he not go to see how the BLIND woman was? Or any owner for that matter. He just turned tail and ran, after kicking the hell out of his dog and dragging the poor guide dog around :bash:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

The best way to get any Dog off another isn't to beat 10 bells of s:censor:t out of it. Lift the whole back end of the Dog off the deck so they are upright but upside down. This usually works well (well it does for Greyhounds who get rather attached to the furry toys that are thrown down at the pickup to stop them).


I hope that the poor Guide Dog is ok, hope it will be so it can continue doing a great job (fear it may be traumatised though & may not work again). Hope the scum is caught & severely dealt with but i doubt he will be :devil:.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

im furious. cant really comment tbh im disgusted.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Did not find out what happened to the poor dog, but found this in my search, also disgusting:whip:

Guide dog is attacked in Leicester street


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Dear god, that's sickening. What an utter moron. Like a child with a loaded gun, I can only hope his dog is taken away from him, after having turned on him and ripped out his throat.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

diamondlil said:


> Dear god, that's sickening. What an utter moron. Like a child with a loaded gun, I can only hope his dog is taken away from him, after having turned on him and ripped out his throat.


 
im liking your thinking


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That was just an awful thing to watch - it made me feel so sick I wished I hadn't watched it!

I hope someone comes forward and gives this guy's name to the police and I hope he's punished for being so irresponsible.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

They've gone all out and said it's a pitbull on the Daily Mail site (no surprise there). I dont know how they could tell from the grainy pics.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Didn't look like a pitbull to me, it looked more like a Staffie (not that I have anything against the breed, before you all leap on me, I like Staffies!!). I have to say, it looked to me like he was trying to get his dog off the guide dog as best he knew how, and then got it out of the area because the guide dog was still running around and could have come back over to his dog.

Not defending him at all, he shouldn't have let go of the lead if he knew his dog was aggressive, and have it muzzled so it minimised the damage it could do if it get hold of another dog.

Poor woman, I bet she was terrified.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Horrible thing to watch, poor woman and dog. 
stupid K*ob should have had it on a lead at the very least. 
that one on i think it was crimewatch was the worst though
where dog had the poodle did anyone else see it where the old lady tried to take it in the shop to get away?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> They've gone all out and said it's a pitbull on the Daily Mail site (no surprise there). I dont know how they could tell from the grainy pics.


 



Talk To The Animals said:


> Didn't look like a pitbull to me, it looked more like a Staffie (not that I have anything against the breed, before you all leap on me, I like Staffies!!). I have to say, it looked to me like he was trying to get his dog off the guide dog as best he knew how, and then got it out of the area because the guide dog was still running around and could have come back over to his dog.
> 
> Not defending him at all, he shouldn't have let go of the lead if he knew his dog was aggressive, and have it muzzled so it minimised the damage it could do if it get hold of another dog.
> 
> Poor woman, I bet she was terrified.


it definately a pit or apit cross on the first video or him walking in to the train station you can see how tall it is,full blown staffs are shorter than that,this breaks my heart dicks with staffs who use them as weapons if that was my staff he would have just licked her to death but then i wouldnt have him off his lead but then i wouldnt beat the shit out of mine either wot a cock end sorry ide love to meet him man on man see wot happens then if your out there and ever read this pm me plz ill even drive too you


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You cant say it's 100% pitbull with just those pics. It could be a mastiff cross, in the photos it looks boxerish to me (I've not watched the video).

We can all speculate, but without knowing the dog, the dogs parents, etc etc etc - it's just a dog.

I dont see the need for labels, and I hate the way newspapers jump to conclusions without the facts.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

How awful for the poor blind woman! It makes me so mad when things like this happen. That moron obviously doesn't have any intelligence or conscience. 

As for how to get an attacking dog off of another dog, when my next door neighbour's American Bulldog broke through the garden fence & attacked my elderly Jack Russell Terrier, picking him up by the back of the neck, I lept on the b*stard, grabbed its choke chain, twisted it as tight as I could & lifted it's front end off the ground, & waited. It dropped my dog after a couple of minutes & when my JRT was safe in the house I let go of the Bulldog's choker & it dropped to the ground, almost out of it. If I had thought more, I would have kept hold of it's choke chain til it died, as the following morning, it broke through the fence again, smashed it's way into my ferret hutch & killed my 2 ferrets!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You should have choked his owner for not training him properly. It's not the dog's fault.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> You cant say it's 100% pitbull with just those pics. It could be a mastiff cross, in the photos it looks boxerish to me (I've not watched the video).
> 
> We can all speculate, but without knowing the dog, the dogs parents, etc etc etc - it's just a dog.
> 
> I dont see the need for labels, and I hate the way newspapers jump to conclusions without the facts.


i completely agree at the end of the day its back to the old story of the owners are to blame you can see in the video hes a dull twat anyway as he put his lead down its so so sad its amazing how we have to have licences to keep dangerous animals yet for years dogs and there owners have been the biggest offenders for animal attacks wheres the licencing for the dangerous dogs out there i have a pedigree staff and i have the papers and i love it to be bought in as a law


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> How awful for the poor blind woman! It makes me so mad when things like this happen. That moron obviously doesn't have any intelligence or conscience.
> 
> As for how to get an attacking dog off of another dog, when my next door neighbour's American Bulldog broke through the garden fence & attacked my elderly Jack Russell Terrier, picking him up by the back of the neck, I lept on the b*stard, grabbed its choke chain, twisted it as tight as I could & lifted it's front end off the ground, & waited. It dropped my dog after a couple of minutes & when my JRT was safe in the house I let go of the Bulldog's choker & it dropped to the ground, almost out of it. If I had thought more, I would have kept hold of it's choke chain til it died, as the following morning, it broke through the fence again, smashed it's way into my ferret hutch & killed my 2 ferrets!


and this man is still living is he ide of killed the twat


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> You should have choked his owner for not training him properly. It's not the dog's fault.


The owner was bloody scared of the dog! And no, it wasn't the dog's fault, but if it's attacking my pets, then I will do what it takes to help my own!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> and this man is still living is he ide of killed the twat


Well he's currently in accomodation curtesy of her majesty!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well he's currently in accomodation curtesy of her majesty!


good to here my man he sounds like another prick out there better off where he is then for everyone


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> The owner was bloody scared of the dog! And no, it wasn't the dog's fault, but if it's attacking my pets, then I will do what it takes to help my own!


So would I, just saying that the breed had nothing to do with it, it was poor training and poor socialisation (and possibly poor breeding).


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

OMG I feel a huge swearing rant comming on but I won't.

The F:censor:G owner scum should be made to pay the vets bill and then publically shamed, when caught of course!!!!! Poor bloody Woman and Guide Dog :flrt: :flrt:.

Guide Dogs are so special and do a very important job. Not only has this poor Dog been injured but the GDO will be unable to go out with her pooch...god this just makes me F:censor:G sick..........

Jimgle Bells


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> You cant say it's 100% pitbull with just those pics. It could be a mastiff cross, in the photos it looks boxerish to me (I've not watched the video).


 From the video, it looks like either a Pit or possibly a Staff x Boxer. But the tail is very Staff/Pit.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Omg that was awful!  That poor women must have been going through hell the whole time (and after) that was all going on.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

put the bastard owner in prison, some people r so sick, keep ur bloody dogs on a lead if u no there trouble, i own a staff 1 yr old, he got attacked by a german sheperd the other day, up the park, and the bloody woman was trying to say it my fault, when her dog off the lead attacked my dog. i now carry a stick with me now, any dog attack my dog i will defend him, my dog just sat there taking the punishment. its people not dogs. keeep the bloody things on a lead.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Wish i hadn't watched it,  makes me feel so angry when things like this happen, and it happens all to often now!! sick!!

We have a Rottweiler, who has been attacked by Collies, Jack Russells and Greyhounds  we don't go to that park anymore as it happens far too often, it really is the owners fault that dogs react this way, the way he beat and kicked the dog proved this!!

I do hope the dog is OK, and the women  must have been a horrible experience, and the dog will be unlikely to work again, which is such a shame, as they are so special!!

A few years back we had a collie cross who was attacked by a staffie, the person with the dog (wasn't actually his dog!) didn't anything we had to get it off our dog it was horrendous to watch your dog in pain and fear, brings me to tears thinking of it, I can't believe how this guy reacted just shrugged it off!!!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

the man clearly knew his dog was a danger to other dogs, as for the way he lunges to grab it! sorry but what an idiot, and that poor well trained guide dog may have issues which mean taking a valuable dog out of work!

what a twat! people like that piss me off, makes owners like me suffer (i own a staff which are affected by such dicks)

poor guide dog and owner  thats upsetting to see, i hope he gets prison time, and the dog destroyed for such antics! its the owners fault for not having him on a leash! beating it wont do a bloody thing these dogs are built for pain, and adrenaline of the fight it wont feel a thing! 

makes me want to cry tbh!


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

made me want to cry... that is sickening and unfortunately only going to be more common with some people that own dogs today and rough them up...
that poor guide dog...
:censor:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

That video just made me cry!! What a horrible thing to happen!! 
my nan is blind and had a retreiver guide dog called quincey he was absoloutly amazing and watching that made me think how scared my nan and her dog would be if that were to happen to them! for one i would hunt that :censor: scum down!!!!

During the video what did the man put on the floor, because he ran back and got it....??
:censor::devil::devil::devil::bash:


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

Just saw this
Savaged guide dog fit again | The Sun | News


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That is so good to know! Poor dog - I so hope they find the idiot bloke! :bash:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm so glad the guide dog is better and the owner is safe, but what a terrible and ridiculous piece of reporting, yet again, from the Sun.


----------



## 206vic (Sep 8, 2009)

yep agreed he should have not let go of the lead. it really annoys me when people dont socialize their dogs when they are puppies with other dogs. i used to have a bullmastiff and he was fantastic with other dogs from chihuahuas to irish wolfhounds but he still had a few dogs out on walks that would have a snap at him and their owners would give me a dirty look as if it was my fault for having that type of dog!?! the dog in the vid does look either staff/boxer of american bulldog/staff or something, i wouldnt say it was pit bull


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

BeckyLou said:


> Just saw this
> Savaged guide dog fit again | The Sun | News


Couldnt expect any better from such a crap newspaper.

First it's a pitbull, then it's "believed to be" a pitbull cross, then it's a crossbreed...

It's a dog. That's the only fact they have without finding it.


----------



## rifkygirl (Dec 15, 2007)

I couldn't believe the story when i read it, totally horrendous.. And it's going to be the dogs fault not the owners, the dog will be PTS, and the owner probably given a slap on the wrists or a stupid fine, which will mean nothing. When will the laws change to make the owners take responsibility for their dogs/animals no matter what breed.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

This is a truly sad story and the way this Tabloid presented the story was shocking, by this I mean the language used and not to mention the writing style....very poor indeed.

As somebody else on here has said...when will our draconian laws change for the better? 

This will have been an unprovoked attack. It doesn't matter what kind of Dog it was, the fact is that it happened and nothing will get done.

Guide Dogs do an extremely valuable job and cost a lot of money to puppy walk and train. Why did this SCUM not have his Dog on a leash I will never know. Would it not be common sense... as soon as you see the Guide Dog to quickly put the leash on? 

I'm going to stop there as this story is just so sad and I am sure people on here do not want to read my rant.

Jingle Bells


----------



## RCTLisa (Sep 18, 2008)

Dog looks like Boxer (possible Boxer Cross to me)

I hope the guy is punished when caught as that video shows, to me, that he knew the dog would attack another.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

RCTLisa said:


> Dog looks like Boxer (possible Boxer Cross to me)
> 
> I hope the guy is punished when caught as that video shows, to me, that he knew the dog would attack another.


 
Looks sod all like a boxer.


another one for specsavers


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

What a t:censor:t :devil:.He obviously knew that his dog was deffo dog agreesive coz the bloke moved for his dogs lead.Before his dog launched at the guide dog.So why on earth did he just drop the lead on the floor then stand away from his dog.Of all place's in a puplic underpass where him and his dog took up the whole space.Ofcourse such dog should be muzzled.But the spanner should never let go of the lead of such a dog.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

gazz said:


> What a t:censor:t :devil:.He *obesity* knew that his dog was deffo dog agreesive coz the bloke moved for his dogs lead.Before his dog launched at the guide dog.


Sorry what? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:2thumb: You got there before me. :lol2:

It's funny what fingers do, even if the mind knows the word it wants to use, sometimes the fingers just do their own thing! :lol2: Glad I'm not the only one who does it though!!!

I agree with Pimp it looks nowt like a boxer to me either.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Sorry what? :lol2::lol2:


 Sorry should be obviously:blush:.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

At least you got the first 2 letters right, I usually only manage the first one and then my fingers run away and type a load of old codswallop!! :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> :2thumb: You got there before me. :lol2:
> 
> It's funny what fingers do, even if the mind knows the word it wants to use, sometimes the fingers just do their own thing! :lol2: Glad I'm not the only one who does it though!!!
> 
> I agree with Pimp it looks nowt like a boxer to me either.


The dangers of blind typing:lol2: it's a minefield :blowup:.When you look at the monitor.while your fingers are typing away.

Agree also deffo not pure boxer.Boxer in it possibly but there's allsorts in these UK DIY Pitbulls.


----------

